# Very Talented builder's site



## Brass_Machine (Dec 31, 2007)

Was strolling along the web and found this SITE. I thought others maybe interested...

Check it out, this guy does some serious work. Amazing attention to detail and such.

















Plus he has good photography skills. 

Check out the flywheel Build Up






That is not one piece...


Plus there is this! Very old school steamer!






Eric


----------



## Mcgyver (Dec 31, 2007)

what a terrific builder! he does very nice work. there's lots of detail and his sense of what's the right finish to use is perfect, thanks for posting the link. with the picture tutorials he's put up, there's no excuse for the rest of us not to follow suit 

the other thing i notice is he's doing this work on very modest equipment. no hardinge lathe or deckel mill there, he's doing this on a busy bee lathe and benchtop mill!


----------



## Cedge (Dec 31, 2007)

John Bentley also has a site called *The Engineman* which has been a huge favorite of mine for a long time. His new site is just as impressive and John is still proving he's among the best. Thanks for sharing the link... I had not seen his new digs before. Lots of new stuff!!

Steve


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 1, 2008)

Bentley, The Engineman, is an amazing craftsman. Not only does he build beautiful model engines, but I love the way he has personalized each of his machines to make them better. I hadn't noticed this new site, so I'm glad to have gotten word here. For example, on his Taig lathe he has:

- Re-worked all the handwheels and levers so they're much nicer.
- Built custom tooling such as his tailstock lever-operated drill.
- Reworked the tailstock itself in some interesting ways.

etc.

Every aspect of his work shows tremendous attention to precision, usefulness, and most of all, aesthetics. You can see from his new site that he must be a fine graphic artist and web designer as well.

He's quite a talent to follow!

Here is my list of individual sites that I've followed over the years and learned a lot from: http://www.thewarfields.com/cnccookbook/CCResourcesInd.htm

Cheers,

BW


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I like his site too. Thanks for posting it Brass.

And thanks for posting your site Bob. I like your hall of fame shops.

Kenny


----------

